# Elektra MXAC Refurb



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Got a great price for an Elektra MXAC on Gumtree, so just couldn't resist. Then I got it.

I can only imagine that the coffee shop it came from was closed by environmental health. The amount of compressed old coffee clinging to every surface was shocking.

Plan is to strip it down, clean or replace as needed. Will mod to support single dosing and stepless (it is a stepped version) and come up with some sort of a hopper.

Haven't taken too many pics but here are a few.









Here you can see the amount of coffee under the upper burr carrier. There are three v shaped channels which you can't see as the are filled with compressed coffee.









I had already hoovered the lower burr and carrier clean. The burrs are pretty worn down and will need to be replaced. I think they are about £23. You can also see that only 2 of the three motor mounting bolts are there.









Cut the packing strap off which was holding the cover onto the switch for the auto mechanism. Filled with coffee. More work for the Dyson.









So switch case is clear of coffee and I can see the bolts attaching it to the grinder now.









Switch off. Will need to get a socket set, a security screw driver and torx driver for all the different screws and bolts that have been used to keep this together so far.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Not done much so far but have removed the doser to aid in cleaning it all and then plan to mod the doser with clean sweep mods and make the grinder more suitable for single dosing.

The doser is filthy, so will need a complete disassembly and scrubbing.

View attachment 14769


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

So time to clean the doser.

Starts off absolutely filthy










Removed the upper vanes and found these lovely globules of old skanky coffee










After cleaning with Puly Caff and a wire brush on the metal bits, it all came up lovely. Hope I remember how to put it back together.










And luckily I did remember how it all fit together.










Checking how using an Anfim hopper cone might fit to help prevent grounds building up on top the centre of the star


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

My Macap has a plastic cover over the nut. But as I brush out the grounds from the burr opening its no big deal.


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

Would like to see how you modify to single dosing.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have decided that I am going to sell this grinder without a hopper. I have found that the doser sweeps quite clean so I won't modify that. I will add new burrs, replace the doser plastic ring for new (£37 if you can believe it), replace the motor mount bolts with new stainless steel bolts and put in 3 grub screws on the upper burr carrier which are designed to retain a hopper in place. Those screws were £4.75 a piece. I wish I had one example so I could measure and just buy from a normal hardware vendor but as the supplier got them especially for me when I enquired, I felt obliged to buy them.

I will leave it to the buyer to decide on their hopper choice. As I see it the options for hopper are the following:

1. A 250g cupping type hopper which @coffeechap can source. I think that is about £40.

2. A 3d printed hopper from @whiteyj. I thing this will run about £20 with a lid.

3. An acrylic tube with a metal rod as weight. As the throat for the MXAC is very large, I suspect this will cost around £25 due to the cost of the metal rod.

4. A camera lens hood to single dose and use as a bellows to blow the grinds through.

I will only be looking to get back what te grinders owe me for parts added but nothing for my time. That comes to about £200 but I may have to take a bit of a haircut on this. Maybe look at discounting it as a bit of "pay it forward" and limit sale to n00bs starting up with limited budgets. I will have to get that checked with my accountant, otherwise known as SWMBO.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

ridland said:


> 3. An acrylic tube with a metal rod as weight. As the throat for the MXAC is very large, I suspect this will cost around £25 due to the cost of the metal rod


PM me about the metal, I'm sure I can sort you out.


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

Having tried the plastic tube and weight with my Macap I'm not all that impressed. I used an old tamper that fit inside the tube. But this would bounce off the bolt holding the bottom burr, causing quite a lot of scratches to the metal. Ok if I had a longer piece of metal you could hold it and stop it touching the bolt. Just a thought.

I have gone back to using a jam funnel and the glass bowl I weigh the beans in. Seems to be just as good.


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a hopper already made in white that would fit if the new owner wants it for the cost of postage


----------

